# Brauer & Betts engine



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

I am researching the engine builders of Lowestoft, steam, hot bulb and diesel.
Does anybody have any info re Brauer & Betts they built internal combustion engines. No more details than this


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Nicold

After 45 years at sea as a deep sea and coastal engineer I consider myself chapter and verse on engines. I have never heard of these, I will be watching this thread with interest.

Albie


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Bauer is name which is known as they designed and built VTE steam exhaust LP turbines for Shipbuilders who did not have turbine machining facilities.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Bauer-Wach exhaust steam turbines?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I think it may be the same company, but in the early years it may have had an "r" in bearing in mind the mention of Hot-bulb engines or just a spelling mistake. Its too close to be another Company.


----------



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

I did find (via Google) a company _Brauer & Betts_ who were struck off/dissolved in 1908. I can't find them in my book of British engine builders (but it is not exhaustive). Will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Like yourself I looked in a number of publications regarding this Company but could find no trace and thought that it was either a miss-spell or the Company had come back under a slightly different spelling, however, you have found an indication that the Company did exist and went out of business in 1908. Well Done(Thumb)


----------



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a picture from a privately published book of the two cylinder engine fitted in a Lowestoft drifter in 1907 built by them in 1906, the company were also the boats owners.. The book also states that the company were local (Lowestoft)


----------



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

Forgot to ask Peter Sort said he found info on Google re winding up of company.
Can you give me details of what the company address was?


----------



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

Nilocd said:


> Forgot to ask Peter Sort said he found info on Google re winding up of company.
> Can you give me details of what the company address was?


Sorry, no address details given.You can narrow search by enclosing the search term like this "xxxx". However it only gives me three results, two are from the London Gazette, the other doesn't work for me....

"Brauer & Betts"

http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/28187/pages/7564/page.pdf


----------



## george jackson (Nov 27, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Bauer-Wach exhaust steam turbines?


A book I am reading at the moment, "Trawling, the Rise and Fall of the British Trawl Fishery" mentions a Hull trawler built in 1936 having compound engines fitted with Baver Wach turbines which gave her a speed of 12 knots. She also had superheaters fitted which made her very economical to run.


----------

